# Why so dead????



## Fishin Fanatic (Jun 3, 2006)

I am a memeber on another forum and it always seems to be quite active...... Why is it that no one posts much here??? It's as if people don't want to post because they might let out a SECRET  !!!!!!

Lets keep things lively over here!!!!!!!


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

There doesn't seem to be a lot of fishing talk on this site, but come waterfowl season............


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

We're all out fishing. :splat:


----------



## lvmylabs (Jan 23, 2006)

Invector

We're all out fishing

I agree, it is the best way to spend the time between Spring snows and early season honkers. Personally I am just getting into this Musky hunting. Went once last year and was hooked after seeing my first follow. Last weekend, I got to provide that same experience for my younger brother. He had a mid 30's fish follow up to the back of the boat and take a swipe at the lure and miss. He just turned to me smiled and said he was hooked. He doesn't even want to touch his bass or walleye gear anymore.

Good luck to all this weekend. I have to be in Park Rapids for work, so the boat will be in tow, and as soon as I am done, I will be hitting up Mantrap Saturday evening/Sunday morning.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Summer is a quiet time on the message boards, for the most part. People are usually out more, or on vacation more, or doing something that gets them away from the computer.

No complaints here! Besides, who wants to hear about muskie fishing anyway? "Casted 10,000 times...nothing." LOL. Might do some big bait throwing this weekend myself!

See you on the water!


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

We just need to get better weather again. Been so warm (not that I'm complaining) but 90's dont make for good pike or musky days...but 50's rain and 30mph wind dont make for good anything...need that in the fall :beer:


----------

